# Do I need a sealant?



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just waxed my new car using AG HD wax and must admit the shine is excellent I'm really happy with it, do I need to use a sealant like AG gloss protection on top make it last or is the HD wax sufficient ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wax is usually the last stage, egp could have been used before the wax i think

you could use something like Zaino Z8 or Dodo red mist over the wax


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

As above, sealant first then wax. Although Gtechniq is the exception as it can go over just about anything.


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  I was under the impression that these products "seal" the surface but now I know better ;-)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Isnt a sealant a man made wax? So why cant it be used as a last product?


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have used AG HD Wax, then you have used something pretty well regarded as a good last stage process, i personally would not top it off with anything as you could undo the wax layer... if anything stick a 2nd coat on and you will be good for winter.... and get a decent quick detailer as a spruce in between washes.

Jeff


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

That's what i've just done today, another coat of HD wax ;-)

Car actually looks wet, Im really impressed with the AG wax, I polished the wifes car (also Ibis white) with NXT wax couple of weeks ago and the beading is no where near as good as AG, will give it a couple of weeks and see how long the HD wax keeps beading for.


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

It should last you a good couple of months I'd say over the winter period...


----------

